# Baby Goats and my life this week !!



## Basil (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi All! (Including @Zany_in_CO , @Obsidian , @AliOop ,@Dawni @Mobjack Bay @Catscankim ,@Jersey Girl @linne1gi @Zing @GemstonePony @TheGecko @Peachy Clean Soap ... LOL)
I just want to share the past week. It’s been busy here. Second goat in labor had a traumatic birth- first real bad one in 5 years. I’ve been to the vet three times with her. Looked like possible ruptured uterus- almost lost her. She’s healing but one week later hasn’t passed her placenta. She’s on IM antibiotics . Doing great so far with only one darling baby girl. All other 4 mama doing great with their babies. I have 3 more due this month, one more next month. Lots of goat milk from sweet happy goats. I’m attaching some pictures. The black and white mama with all white baby goat is the one who had a hard time. Another, waiting with baby while mama in vets. I hope you enjoy the pictures!  Beatrix the Maremma didn’t  want to leave the babies- me in my galaxy pants my 90 yr. old mom gave me


----------



## GemstonePony (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh my goodness, they're ADORABLE! Are they wearing little vests?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 13, 2021)

A super dose of sweetness for a Saturday morning!  I hope mama goat continues to heal quickly.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Basil (Mar 13, 2021)

GemstonePony said:


> Oh my goodness, they're ADORABLE! Are they wearing little vests?


I cut sleeves off sweaters and cut them too short lol! Gotta look in my closet for more sweaters I can cut, but these help for now! Snowing here.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 13, 2021)

So many adorable babies!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh my Goodness Much "Kid Love" I cant think of anything any more adorable! Awww . Oh for the record your rocking them " Galaxy Paints", Thx for the tag  ❤


----------



## Dawni (Mar 13, 2021)

Those widdle crop tops made my day lol and just in time before it ended too lol, so cute!

Your galaxy pants are a close second to that lol your mama's got style hehehe, bless her 

Thank you for posting! Glad they're all OK


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 13, 2021)

Absolutely precious. Thank you for sharing!   I really hope the poor mama who had such a hard time heals completely. Poor girl.


----------



## KimW (Mar 13, 2021)

What a lovely thing to see today!  Oh so adorable, every single one.  Hope the mama goat heals quick, poor girl.  Thank you so much for sharing these.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 13, 2021)

All babies are just so cute. Congratulations Goat Mommie.  Hopefully, your mom that had problems comes along well. Looks like you are going to be busy!!


----------



## lsg (Mar 13, 2021)

Darling kids!


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 13, 2021)

So cute.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zing (Mar 13, 2021)

Too much cuteness, stop it!!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 13, 2021)

Baby goat cuteness overload!!   

PS - the dog looks very concerned about your galaxy pants, but pay no mind... they are awesome.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 13, 2021)

soooo adorable xxx


----------



## maryloucb (Mar 13, 2021)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh! Cuteness overload! I want goats so badly! I hope mama continues to heal up.


----------



## hlee (Mar 13, 2021)

Adorable  Thank you so much for sharing .


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 13, 2021)

Awww. Too sweet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Mar 14, 2021)

Those adorable pix brought back happy memories of my own goat mama days.  We had a small herd of La Manchas named Acres A-Whey.  Thanks for the smiles, and sending wishes for mama goat's speedy recovery!


----------



## Zing (Mar 14, 2021)

@Basil, I don't know if you are a reader, but I immediately thought of one of my very favorite novels, Prodigal Summer by Barbara Kingsolver where one of the main characters becomes a goat farmer.  (And hands down, one of the most racy memorable first chapters ever.)


----------



## Basil (Mar 14, 2021)

Zing said:


> @Basil, I don't know if you are a reader, but I immediately thought of one of my very favorite novels, Prodigal Summer by Barbara Kingsolver where one of the main characters becomes a goat farmer.  (And hands down, one of the most racy memorable first chapters ever.)


I
I AM a reader and I like her as an author, but I haven't read that one. I'll look it up! thanks!


----------



## Basil (Mar 14, 2021)

JoyfulSudz said:


> Those adorable pix brought back happy memories of my own goat mama days.  We had a small herd of La Manchas named Acres A-Whey.  Thanks for the smiles, and sending wishes for mama goat's speedy recovery!


La Manchas are so unique! I love the name of your herd. So clever!


----------



## hlee (Mar 14, 2021)

Zing said:


> @Basil, I don't know if you are a reader, but I immediately thought of one of my very favorite novels, Prodigal Summer by Barbara Kingsolver where one of the main characters becomes a goat farmer.  (And hands down, one of the most racy memorable first chapters ever.)


I liked Prodigal Summer also and loved The Poisonwood Bible.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 15, 2021)

hlee said:


> I liked Prodigal Summer also and loved The Poisonwood Bible.


The first half of Poisonwood Bible was a slog for me... glad I stuck with it. Looking forward to reading Prodigal Summer... (TY *@Zing* )


----------



## Sudds (Mar 15, 2021)

I used to buy my goat milk from a farmer that had one tri-color little girl they called Houdini.  She was just a baby but, they could not keep her in the barn! She would escape through a mouse hole if she found one. I loved her sooo much but, alas I lived in the city and it would have been frowned on to bring her home with me, she was more like a dog than a goat.  She would give kisses and adored being petted!  
  Hope your momma gets better soon and one of the other goats has adopted the little white temporary orphan, poor baby! I could never be a farmer, I would want to bring all the babies into the house and cuddle with them!


----------



## Basil (Mar 17, 2021)

Sudds said:


> I used to buy my goat milk from a farmer that had one tri-color little girl they called Houdini.  She was just a baby but, they could not keep her in the barn! She would escape through a mouse hole if she found one. I loved her sooo much but, alas I lived in the city and it would have been frowned on to bring her home with me, she was more like a dog than a goat.  She would give kisses and adored being petted!
> Hope your momma gets better soon and one of the other goats has adopted the little white temporary orphan, poor baby! I could never be a farmer, I would want to bring all the babies into the house and cuddle with them!


So sweet! Yes, quite a few of mine are like puppies. They can be pretty annoying attention hogs LOL. And a few have been inside . Mama is actually looking like she may pull out of it. She has her third vet appointment today. We’ve been giving her hormones to lose her placenta and antibiotic shots. What an ordeal! I’m hoping for her to be out of the woods soon. Baby Magnolia is doing well. My daughter named her after being traumatized by the birth lol. Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Basil (Mar 18, 2021)

Just an update for all those who may wonder lol... Moonpie, the goat who had a traumatic labor and birth is officially out of the danger zone! Vet gave her a clearance yesterday! Baby Magnolia is fine and playing with the other 8 babies born since her. Moms are all going neurotic trying to watch their own . I have 1 1/2 weeks before the next two mamas are due. I’ll be back to making soap this week!! That was a little too nerve wracking. Moonpie is officially retired and will enjoy life on the farm without being bred again !


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 18, 2021)

Basil said:


> Just an update for all those who may wonder lol... Moonpie, the goat who had a traumatic labor and birth is officially out of the danger zone! Vet gave her a clearance yesterday! Baby Magnolia is fine and playing with the other 8 babies born since her. Moms are all going neurotic trying to watch their own . I have 1 1/2 weeks before the next two mamas are due. I’ll be back to making soap this week!! That was a little too nerve wracking. Moonpie is officially retired and will enjoy life on the farm without being bred again !



Wonderful news about Moonpie!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 18, 2021)

@Basil Fantastic good news!


----------



## KimW (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh so happy to hear this happy report about dear Moonpie!  
I've been checking this thread just about everyday to hear about the girl.  Thank you for updating us!


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 20, 2021)

This just made my day. I had such a bad week, and my Friday sucked as well, I needed this in my life LOL. Now I need goats LOL.

Adorable. you are a good goat mommy.


----------



## Sudds (Mar 20, 2021)

So happy to hear that Moonpie is out of the woods and hopefully Magnolia is back with her! Love those names!  My week was a little hectic the cancer was removed from my lip on St. Pat's Day, I look like someone punched me in the mouth! All the stitches are annoying and they keep getting caught in my bottom teeth, today I finally cut the tail off of the longest one.  My lip is definitely smaller on the bottom than before but I was told it will grow back, weird!  How many goats do you have? What other critters?


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 20, 2021)

Sudds said:


> So happy to hear that Moonpie is out of the woods and hopefully Magnolia is back with her! Love those names!  My week was a little hectic the cancer was removed from my lip on St. Pat's Day, I look like someone punched me in the mouth! All the stitches are annoying and they keep getting caught in my bottom teeth, today I finally cut the tail off of the longest one.  My lip is definitely smaller on the bottom than before but I was told it will grow back, weird!  How many goats do you have? What other critters?


 I'm so sorry...


----------



## Basil (Mar 20, 2021)

KimW said:


> Oh so happy to hear this happy report about dear Moonpie!
> I've been checking this thread just about everyday to hear about the girl.  Thank you for updating us!


Awwww, so sweet Kim! We're all good! Thank you!


----------



## Basil (Mar 20, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> This just made my day. I had such a bad week, and my Friday sucked as well, I needed this in my life LOL. Now I need goats LOL.
> 
> Adorable. you are a good goat mommy.


Free to you, just let me know! Hope your week goes better! I get medical life...


----------



## Basil (Mar 20, 2021)

Sudds said:


> So happy to hear that Moonpie is out of the woods and hopefully Magnolia is back with her! Love those names!  My week was a little hectic the cancer was removed from my lip on St. Pat's Day, I look like someone punched me in the mouth! All the stitches are annoying and they keep getting caught in my bottom teeth, today I finally cut the tail off of the longest one.  My lip is definitely smaller on the bottom than before but I was told it will grow back, weird!  How many goats do you have? What other critters?


I'm so sorry. I'm sure your mouth is painful. I hope you recuperate fast! I have Nigerian goats..3 bucks and one wether (neutered) and I have 15 does- eight of which I bred. Five have given birth to a total of 9 babies and I have 3 left to go...two next week and one in April.  This is the first time I've bred that many at once, but I'm going all out this year. I think Lucy (another goat lol) looks as if she's going to have quads again..she did 2 years ago. I'll know the end of next week!
We also have two cats and two Maremmas which are the livestock guardian dogs for the goats.  Hang in there with your mouth❤


----------



## AliOop (Mar 20, 2021)

@Sudds best wishes that you recover quickly and fully, just like Moonpie!


----------



## Sudds (Mar 25, 2021)

Basil said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm sure your mouth is painful. I hope you recuperate fast! I have Nigerian goats..3 bucks and one wether (neutered) and I have 15 does- eight of which I bred. Five have given birth to a total of 9 babies and I have 3 left to go...two next week and one in April.  This is the first time I've bred that many at once, but I'm going all out this year. I think Lucy (another goat lol) looks as if she's going to have quads again..she did 2 years ago. I'll know the end of next week!
> We also have two cats and two Maremmas which are the livestock guardian dogs for the goats.  Hang in there with your mouth❤


Thanks, I received the best news, they got all of the cancer out now, if my stupid mouth would just quit stinging. It turns out you either get a numb mouth or you get a hyper-sensitive mouth, well I would have preferred the numb one, let me tell you! Stitches come out Monday, they were going to take them out today and I was ready to walk out the door, still too sore and swollen...and too soft, you have to put ointment on at least twice a day, well, I overdid it and the NP was afraid the skin was too soft and would split, thank heavens for me being an overachiever!  LOL!


----------



## Sudds (Mar 25, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Sudds best wishes that you recover quickly and fully, just like Moonpie!


Thanks, still using a straw, that's a positive, lost some weight!


----------



## Sudds (Mar 25, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I'm so sorry...


Thanks so much for your thought!  I'm doing fine, really want to eat something other than soft food, want the crispiest apple I can find as soon as I can open my mouth wide enough, followed by a good rare steak!


----------



## Adobehead (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you for posting all the baby goat photos, seeing them really lifted my heart.


----------



## Basil (Mar 25, 2021)

Sudds said:


> Thanks, I received the best news, they got all of the cancer out now, if my stupid mouth would just quit stinging. It turns out you either get a numb mouth or you get a hyper-sensitive mouth, well I would have preferred the numb one, let me tell you! Stitches come out Monday, they were going to take them out today and I was ready to walk out the door, still too sore and swollen...and too soft, you have to put ointment on at least twice a day, well, I overdid it and the NP was afraid the skin was too soft and would split, thank heavens for me being an overachiever!  LOL!


So glad they got it all!!!!


----------

